# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC l'émission - S02E09

## Izual

Ce soir, à 20h30, on sera en direct sur Twitch pour le S02E09 de notre émission.





https://www.twitch.tv/canardpc

----------


## Ruadir

> Ce soir, à 20h30, on sera en direct sur Twitch pour le S02E09 de notre émission.


Pas surpris par l'absence d'Ackboo vu que le transport aérien est en chute libre.  ::ninja:: 

Sinon, vivement ce soir !

ps : plus sérieusement, bon rétablissement à eux !

----------


## Zodex

Considérer Noël Malware comme un "élément sain".  :tired: 
Comme quoi, ce coronavirus aura fait bien du mal à notre civilisation...

----------


## Zerger

Qu'est-ce que vous m'avez fait rire pour cette émission  :^_^: 

A défoncer le boulot d'ackboo tandis qu'il essayait de se justifier en larme dans le tchat  :^_^:

----------


## Ruvon

> Qu'est-ce que vous m'avez fait rire pour cette émission 
> 
> A défoncer le boulot d'ackboo tandis qu'il essayait de se justifier en toussant dans le tchat


Fixed  ::ninja:: 

Sympa les photos des bureaux aussi.

----------


## DangerMo

> Fixed 
> 
> Sympa les photos des bureaux aussi.


Raté le direct, trop occupé à canaliser l'explosion nucléaire longue durée qu'a généré chez mes enfants le discours de Macron hier soir....
Mais ça avait l'air sympa !

----------


## Noel Malware

Salut !

----------


## Kaelis

Le séteupe de Malware nom de nom

----------

